# The Incredible Sam



## HaleysHavanese (Mar 16, 2016)

Just checking in to update on our little fluff ball! Sam continues to be a great puppy. He is 12 weeks old today and I can't wait to see how much he weighs at the vet's office. He has definitely pudged up a bit. We have transitioned over to Merrick puppy formula kibble and he loves it, but he still tries to eat pretty much anything he finds, his favorite no-no treats being grass, cigarette butts (), rocks, and electric cords. He is a HUGE chewer and we have tons of bones, antlers and chew toys scattered all over the house!

We got the enzymatic to paste and he loves that too, not the brushing so much but he does chew the head of the toothbrush too so I guess that's doing something!

His hair is getting pretty long and it's beginning to cover his eyes, but I am not ready to trust a groomer with him so I will probably just trim it up myself. I have already trimmed his fluffy booty a couple of times with success and attempted plucking his ear hair which neither of us enjoyed very much !

Potty training is going fairly well. He will Tee tee outside every time we bring him, but he likes to poop on the rug by the front door. I guess at least he's headed in the right direction. I clean it with a Clorox wipe and spray it with vinegar every time but he still does it there if I don't immediately go to the door and open it when he's walking toward that direction. Whic can be exhausting because he has to pass the door to get to the living room. We don't have an ex pen which know many of you would recommend, but it's just not feasible since he spend a lot of time at the clinic and it's not big enough to have one there, too. At what age do they usually learn to hold it until they get outside?

My only real complaint (more of an annoyance really) with Sam is when he goes into the spastic, growling, barking, pant leg biting, running crazy phases. It doesn't appear to be aggressive to me but it does hurt with his sharp teeth! I would say he probably does this 2 to 3 times a day. Almost every night when we go upstairs to tuck the girls, he goes completely wild, and then usually at least one other random time during the day. We have tried ignoring him, brief timeouts, replacing whatever body part he's biting with one of his toys, making the loud"eh" sound, but absolutely nothing works! It's like he just has to run out his energy and then he returns into the sweet puppy that he usually is. Is this the same behavior that you usually see in your dogs when they do the zoomies, or is this something different?

We love this little puppy so much! It's just amazing how much happiness he brings to our house and the faces of my children at the clinic. 
Please enjoy this little clip of him weaving through the cones

❤




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaleysHavanese (Mar 16, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaleysHavanese (Mar 16, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Sam is a cutie pie. That glossy black coat is gorgeous. Chi Chi is a nipper too. The only thing that works for us is to yelp, stop and place her in her ex-pen to chill out for a few minutes. It's a nuisance because we have to do it several times in the span of 15 minutes or so. When she goes through the zoomies moments, we just sit and watch her like a TV program :laugh2: 

I watched the clip of Sam weaving through the cones. I'm a newbie too, but I recall reading somewhere that they should not practice weaving until after their first birthday? Maybe some of the others will clarify. I know that Karen is very knowledgeable about agility training.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Sam's zoomies sounds a lot like what many of us experience around the same age. Cassie's would hit every evening around six. Ignoring helped a little, along with toy offering but not all that much. We finally hit on preventive excercise right before the witching hour starts...short walk, game where she runs back and forth between two of her people to get treats ... over time, it has become less and less.


----------



## HaleysHavanese (Mar 16, 2016)

So are the zoomies and the nipping 2 separate events in chi chi?? Sam usually combines them lol!
We are not agility training by any means...just a slow trot  it is an activity we do with our kids to help with balance, coordination, motor planning and body and spatial awareness. When they see Sam do it, it encourages them to try. It is really difficult for someone who has, for example, right sided week was or poor depth perception. I'm pretty sure Sam is way too clumsy for any agility work....he falls off his pillow and my daughter's little chair quite often while he's sleeping  And he can't get up the door step about 50% of the time lol it's like he walks up to it, tries to step up, backs up, charges it, then tumbles inside!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaleysHavanese (Mar 16, 2016)

Cassandra said:


> Sam's zoomies sounds a lot like what many of us experience around the same age. Cassie's would hit every evening around six. Ignoring helped a little, along with toy offering but not all that much. We finally hit on preventive excercise right before the witching hour starts...short walk, game where she runs back and forth between two of her people to get treats ... over time, it has become less and less.


Great suggestion! We will try this today! And maybe even when he starts to go cray cray, try to divert him to exercise or game. Or do you think that would teach him that the craziness gets him the reward of a game?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chi-Chi's Mom said:


> Sam is a cutie pie. That glossy black coat is gorgeous. Chi Chi is a nipper too. The only thing that works for us is to yelp, stop and place her in her ex-pen to chill out for a few minutes. It's a nuisance because we have to do it several times in the span of 15 minutes or so. When she goes through the zoomies moments, we just sit and watch her like a TV program :laugh2:
> 
> I watched the clip of Sam weaving through the cones. I'm a newbie too, but I recall reading somewhere that they should not practice weaving until after their first birthday? Maybe some of the others will clarify. I know that Karen is very knowledgeable about agility training.


It is true that dogs shouldn't do AGILITY type weaves until they are at least a year old. But those are spaced quite close together, and done at speed. If this were my puppy, I'd still space the cones out far enough that I could heel him through them rather than just lure him through by himself. But at his size, they are far enough apart that it's probably IK. (though I don't like seeing him slip on that shiny floor!)


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Tip: After Sam poos indoor, use an odor removing product like Anti Icky Poo (preferred) or Nature's Miracle. "Anti Icky Poo uses a combination of enzymes and live bacteria that literally consume most types of decaying organic materials including urine, feces, vomit, sweat, skunk musk and dead animal smells."


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Thus far, Chi Chi has not hit us with the combo. Probably because we don't dare get in her way! LOL at poor Sam falling off his pillow. Just as well, as he seems to have a promising career as a therapy dog ahead of him. What a great job he and you are doing with the children.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HaleysHavanese said:


> Great suggestion! We will try this today! And maybe even when he starts to go cray cray, try to divert him to exercise or game. Or do you think that would teach him that the craziness gets him the reward of a game?


No, he's just like a small child. He will HAVE bursts of high energy, followed by down-time. It's completely normal. Playing with him to burn off the energy will not "encourage" it. He'll outgrow it eventually, whether you do ANYTHING about it or not. It's a matter of managing it so that you can all live in harmony until he grows up. Remember, even if he looks a lot bigger than he did at 8 weeks, he is still a VERY young, VERY immature puppy!

The nipping is also completely normal. If he doesn't respond to you yelping "Ouch!!!", really the best answer is a brief time-out. I really think you are doing both him AND you a disservice by not having an ex-pen for him. There are small soft sided ones that you should be able to find room for in your clinic... even if it's behind your desk. Even more important at home, where you are having pottying problems. EVERY TIME you let him poop in the house, you are making it harder for him to learn where he SHOULD potty.

You've really got to find a way to manage this. If you absolutely don't want an ex-pen, another option is to tether him to you so he is NEVER out of your sight. That is the only way you can prevent accidents and instill good habits in him.

It will be many months before he CAN "hold it" for long when he needs to go, and he first has to understand that he SHOULD. Since he has already established a habit of going by the door, it will take even longer to get this message across to him.

Also, bleach wipes may sanitize the area, but neither bleach nor vinegar will remove odor of feces or urine to the point that a DOG can't smell it. The only thing that will really get the odor out so that the DOG can't smell it is an enzymatic cleaner. My favorite is "Anti Icky Poo", which is actually the product (with a different name) used to remove bodily fluids from crime scenes. Nature's Miracle is a distant second, but still FAR better than bleach and/or vinegar.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

I understand the worry about starting a game as a reaction to the crazy, zoomie, nipping behavior might seem like a reward...that's why we started the "preventive" exercise program but Cassie was very regular about when it started ("evening news hour when her people liked to sit in family room watching the flicker box...). When we forget and she starts (much less often any more), we try to mentally separate it (for us) that it isn't a reward, but she is showing she needs to blow off some energy before settling down.

Our house also just doesn't fit a traditional expen, but we did use a moveable, cloth collapsible one when she was little and a gated bathroom...I would not have used the collapsible if we were not at home because it is not as secure as a traditional one but it was good for short time out place. They are relatively inexpensive, store easily.


----------



## HaleysHavanese (Mar 16, 2016)

krandall said:


> It is true that dogs shouldn't do AGILITY type weaves until they are at least a year old. But those are spaced quite close together, and done at speed. If this were my puppy, I'd still space the cones out far enough that I could heel him through them rather than just lure him through by himself. But at his size, they are far enough apart that it's probably IK. (though I don't like seeing him slip on that shiny floor!)


What do you mean by "heel him through?" Following me, stopping between each one? We can surely try! 
As far as him slipping on the floor, short of removing all the hair from his feet or getting him puppy traction socks, I'm not sure there's much that can be done about it. He loves to run and he slips on every surface except grass and carpet and he tumbles over himself when he runs on those! My puppy is not very graceful, but he has many other strengths.


----------



## HaleysHavanese (Mar 16, 2016)

Cassandra said:


> I understand the worry about starting a game as a reaction to the crazy, zoomie, nipping behavior might seem like a reward...that's why we started the "preventive" exercise program but Cassie was very regular about when it started ("evening news hour when her people liked to sit in family room watching the flicker box...). When we forget and she starts (much less often any more), we try to mentally separate it (for us) that it isn't a reward, but she is showing she needs to blow off some energy before settling down.
> 
> Our house also just doesn't fit a traditional expen, but we did use a moveable, cloth collapsible one when she was little and a gated bathroom...I would not have used the collapsible if we were not at home because it is not as secure as a traditional one but it was good for short time out place. They are relatively inexpensive, store easily.


I am definitely going to incorporate the preemptive exercise before his normal bedtime craziness starts.
I will look into the portable expen, too. Honestly, I've never heard of them until joining this group. I understand how they would be beneficial (when we have to leave Sam at home, we put his kennel, with the door open, in our small half bathroom, and he has never pottied in there. But...I had a toy poodle in college, my mom has a mini schnauzer, my sister a chihuahua...all small dogs that have been house broken successfully without an expen. I could get one at home but then it might be confusing for him at work...I don't know lol. 
Sam is literally with us 24/7 (unless home alone of course). He's never unsupervised. Maybe I'll just put the rug OUTSIDE and see if that helps! I will also get some of the anti icky poo stuff!!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Such a cute pup!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sam is just the cutest thing ever! I love his shiny black coat. Such a smart little puppy!


----------



## HaleysHavanese (Mar 16, 2016)

boomana said:


> Such a cute pup!


Thank you!!


----------



## HaleysHavanese (Mar 16, 2016)

Heather Glen said:


> Sam is just the cutest thing ever! I love his shiny black coat. Such a smart little puppy!


Thank you! I can't take credit for any of that but thank you! I have been experimenting with some "hair products" lol I'm sure everyone would disapprove but I am a freak about his hair. He gets pets and love and drool and all kinds of gross yard/grass gunk on him. I brush him everyday at least once and about once a week, mid way between bath day, I spruce him up with a little leave in conditioner. I think it helps him be shiny but not oily.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Here is the link to the soft-sided pen we used for a fairly short period of time when we wanted to bring her into different rooms when she first joined our family and/or close to us time out (rather than the gated bathroom which is her secure lock up when we are out of house.). I am not entirely sure I would recommend for puppy at six months or an escape artist type. It was quite useful for the first 3-4 weeks, then it was clear she was working to getting out, either by climbing or chewing. We tend to use multi-room confinement..movable gates on different rooms to prevent wandering out of supervision. She is never not supervised when we are home, or in bathroom lockup when gone. She could easily push any of our folding gates down, but never tries because we are with her and that is her main interest...it just saves us having to get up and see if she has gone around the corner. Supervision and confinement relates to chewing things, not really potty any more...she has two indoor options at different ends of house and virtually never uses them any more but did once about two weeks ago when person supervising missed the signal at the door. I was frankly glad that it showed she remembered where they were...

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/ESK-COLLECTION-Playpen-Exercise-Kennel/dp/B00SFA8KBS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1461195320&sr=8-2&keywords=portable+puppy+playpen"]Amazon.com : ESK COLLECTION Blue 45" Pet Puppy Dog Playpen Exercise Pen Kennel 600d Oxford Cloth : Pet Supplies[/ame]


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HaleysHavanese said:


> What do you mean by "heel him through?" Following me, stopping between each one? We can surely try!
> As far as him slipping on the floor, short of removing all the hair from his feet or getting him puppy traction socks, I'm not sure there's much that can be done about it. He loves to run and he slips on every surface except grass and carpet and he tumbles over himself when he runs on those! My puppy is not very graceful, but he has many other strengths.


At this age, he probably can't do "real" heeling, but lure him along with your cookies, and the two of you can weave through the cones together, side by side. This will also slow him down so he doesn't slip.

He's not coordinated because he's a little baby. That's normal. He'll get more coordinated with time, just as children do.

...And you should absolutely be trimming the hair on his feet so that he isn't sliding around. You can do this either with sharp scissors (Sally's has good, inexpensive, shears that work fine) or small trimming clippers.. I have a pair that are battery operated and cosr about $20.00. Slipping around all the time is very hard on immature joints and ligaments.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HaleysHavanese said:


> I am definitely going to incorporate the preemptive exercise before his normal bedtime craziness starts.
> I will look into the portable expen, too. Honestly, I've never heard of them until joining this group. I understand how they would be beneficial (when we have to leave Sam at home, we put his kennel, with the door open, in our small half bathroom, and he has never pottied in there. But...I had a toy poodle in college, my mom has a mini schnauzer, my sister a chihuahua...all small dogs that have been house broken successfully without an expen. I could get one at home but then it might be confusing for him at work...I don't know lol.
> Sam is literally with us 24/7 (unless home alone of course). He's never unsupervised. Maybe I'll just put the rug OUTSIDE and see if that helps! I will also get some of the anti icky poo stuff!!


How does he manage to poop in the house if he is supervised at all times?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cassandra said:


> Here is the link to the soft-sided pen we used for a fairly short period of time when we wanted to bring her into different rooms when she first joined our family and/or close to us time out (rather than the gated bathroom which is her secure lock up when we are out of house.). I am not entirely sure I would recommend for puppy at six months or an escape artist type. It was quite useful for the first 3-4 weeks, then it was clear she was working to getting out, either by climbing or chewing. We tend to use multi-room confinement..movable gates on different rooms to prevent wandering out of supervision. She is never not supervised when we are home, or in bathroom lockup when gone. She could easily push any of our folding gates down, but never tries because we are with her and that is her main interest...it just saves us having to get up and see if she has gone around the corner. Supervision and confinement relates to chewing things, not really potty any more...she has two indoor options at different ends of house and virtually never uses them any more but did once about two weeks ago when person supervising missed the signal at the door. I was frankly glad that it showed she remembered where they were...
> 
> Amazon.com : ESK COLLECTION Blue 45" Pet Puppy Dog Playpen Exercise Pen Kennel 600d Oxford Cloth : Pet Supplies


This is what we do with Panda at this point too. We have gate (ours are spring loaded) so that she can be shut in my office with me while I'm working, or the kitchen when I'm working in there. She has access to a litter box in each of these places. She has also proven to be trustworthy in our bed room. In other areas of the house she is only allowed if I can have EYES ON supervision. As you mentioned, this isn't just (or even mainly) a potty training issue at this point, but she can get into ANYTHING!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad Sam is having lots of fun! Enjoyed the video, thank you for posting!


----------

